# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  طرحات عرايس مميزة

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسائكم \صباااحكم ورد
اليوم جايبتلكم احلى تشكيلة من الطرحات لاحلى عرايس
وان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## &روان&

انا حبيت هي


وانتي يا وردة شو اخترتي؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لزوئك الحلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

واو كتير حلوين وزوء ونعومين 
اكتر شي عجبتني هي 
مع انه ما بحب العروس يلي بتلبس طرحه طول الحفله كيف زبطت معي مابعرف

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

وانا كمان بس العروس بدون طرحة مو حلوة 
شكرا لمرورك الحلو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مجموعة جمييييييييييييييييلة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو حبيبتتي والمطر للمرور

----------

